# Pietro Antonio Locatelli (1695-1754) - Complete Edition 21 CD



## Mozartino (Jan 17, 2020)

Pietro Antonio LOCATELLI 
(1695 - 1764)
Complete Edition
Ensemble Violini Capricciosi/Igor Ruhadze; Musica ad Rhenum/Jed Wentz
rec. 1995, 2011-2014
BRILLIANT CLASSICS 94358 [21 CDs: 20:45:00]

Pietro Antonio Locatelli is known first and foremost as the composer of twelve virtuosic violin concertos which were published as his opus 3 in 1733. In this capacity he is considered the "founding-father of modern instrumental virtuosity" as the Dutch musicologist Albert Dunning writes in New Grove.

Locatelli was a child prodigy and became a member of the instrumental ensemble of the basilica in his birthplace, Bergamo, at the age of 14. In 1711 he went to Rome, where he came under the influence of Corelli, although there is no evidence that he was his pupil. He spent most of his lifetime in Amsterdam. In all probability this was mainly because the city was the centre of music publishing in Europe. His opus 1 was published by Le Cène, who also printed other collections of orchestral music. Locatelli took care of printing and selling his own chamber music, though, which resulted in the publication of seven collections, from the op. 2 to the op. 8. As at his death he turned out to be quite prosperous he must have been a pretty good entrepreneur. He also sold musical instruments and strings, and collected books and art. Although he mostly kept his distance from social life in the city he regularly gave concerts at his home, probably for a circle of wealthy citizens.

















Do you have any pages to recommend about this excellent collection?
I recommend a link: https://zudakas.blogspot.com/2020/01/pietro-antonio-locatelli-1695-1754.html

Thanks! Adam


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

A underrated composer.


----------

